# Wheelchair evaluation-Can someone help



## JCampbell (May 13, 2010)

Can someone help me with a cpt code for a wheelchair evaluation? Would this just be the appropriate e/m code?
Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (May 13, 2010)

Look at 97542


----------

